# International travel with tour operators



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

We like to travel...and while we don't have problems with independant travel to Europe, I'm a little bit concerned to travel with kids to Central/ South America on our own.... was searching tour operator who offers tour over there...
Was wondering if anyone used Caravan or Tour 1 to travel? Or can recommend some other tour operator?


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I would look at Gap Adventures or Explore!. They're both on the adventure side, but do have tours suitable for kids.
If you had passable spanish, many countries are fine for exploring on your own.

If you're looking at South America, I can't recommend Peru enough. Our favourite country all-round of the 40 or so we've visited. Such diversity, and the food! Cheap too.


----------



## faline (Feb 10, 2011)

I've had good experiences with Gap (or 'G Adventures' as they are now called) as well. I've also heard Intrepid is good and similarly priced.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I have heard good things of gap as well. (although I don't know if it applies to the frugal thread  )

Just had some friends return from Brazil to watch a little soccer, they traveled on their own and had a great, and safe time.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Cal said:


> Just had some friends return from Brazil to watch a little soccer


I assume they were supporters of Brazil :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Cal said:


> have heard good things of gap as well. (although I don't know if it applies to the *frugal thread*


Some of the travels mentioned in this section have not quite been for the abstemious. 

*Gibor:* Hope you enjoyed your trip in the Island of Spice!


----------



## HarrisJ4 (May 1, 2014)

I've heard great things about Gap. But many places in Central and South America are very doable without a tour operator. If you just do a bit of research and planning ahead you would be fine in places like Costa Rica, or Peru, Brazil, or Argentina.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

T.gal, I enjoy all my vacations  
Grenada is kinda different from Cuba, Dominican or Mexico, but still nice.... even though food could've been better


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Our daughter has been on Contiki Tours 3 times now to various places and likes them (25-35yr old group). Still looking for Mr. Right though.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

I've heard some experiences about contiki tours... Seems they are aimed at travelers in their 20s or 30s... More for young people looking to party in their travels, than for families. (I think gibor's kids are on the young side)


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Barwelle said:


> I've heard some experiences about contiki tours... Seems they are aimed at travelers in their 20s or 30s... More for young people looking to party in their travels, than for families. (I think gibor's kids are on the young side)


i've done a contiki tour many moons ago. definitely for the 20-30 group. some times of the year they're better suited for friends and single travellers. other times you could go as a couple. definitely no kids


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

nobleea said:


> i've done a contiki tour many moons ago. definitely for the 20-30 group. some times of the year they're better suited for friends and single travellers. other times you could go as a couple. definitely no kids


Our son is turning 19, so it's probably good for him without us


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> I assume they were supporters of Brazil :biggrin:


They just went to soak up some of the atmosphere. If England was playing, they would google an English pub and watch a game, have a meal, there. Saw the screen on the beach, and partied with the locals when Brazil was playing of course.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Do NOT do Contiki with young kids or if you are older than 35(that is pushing it)

Everything is designed around partying, and anyone over 30 was considered a senior. I did a few tours in my young days and the 32 years old couple was really out of place.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> Do NOT do Contiki with young kids or if you are older than 35(that is pushing it)
> 
> Everything is designed around partying, and anyone over 30 was considered a senior. I did a few tours in my young days and the 32 years old couple was really out of place.


The question is it OK for my 19 y.o. son?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Check their site, I'm pretty sure its limited to age 25-35yrs. May have misread your thread - they're not a family tour group.
Our daughter is definately not a party animal and is planning a 4th trip with them so seems to manage to find some like-minded kids that aren't just there to get drunk.


----------



## Money We Have (Mar 20, 2014)

I've used Intrepid and they now have trips that are themed at families which are quite popular.

http://www.intrepidtravel.com/theme/family

I went with just my wife but I would travel with them again.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Check their site, I'm pretty sure its limited to age 25-35yrs. May have misread your thread - they're not a family tour group.
> Our daughter is definately not a party animal and is planning a 4th trip with them so seems to manage to find some like-minded kids that aren't just there to get drunk.


We checked their website...it's for 19-35 y. o. , some trips looks pretty nice.... but they look kinda expensive (even budget ones), my son did some research and tells that for Europe trips it will be better to go to Youth Hostels.....


----------



## Money We Have (Mar 20, 2014)

gibor said:


> We checked their website...it's for 19-35 y. o. , some trips looks pretty nice.... but they look kinda expensive (even budget ones), my son did some research and tells that for Europe trips it will be better to go to Youth Hostels.....


I an confirm contiki tours are heavy drinking / party tours with some sightseeing where the people are usually too hungover to remember anything.

Keep in mind many hostels have rooms with private washrooms now e.g. 4 beds + bathroom, you could in theory rent all 4 beds and basically ensure you get a room to yourselves. Don't forget Airbnb is a good option also for more comfort yet still much cheaper than hotels


----------

